# Juno



## Gotta run (Mar 13, 2018)

Juno 

Sign up for Juno they have better customer support and give drivers ownership of 50% of the shares issued by Juno. Also if you sign up using another drivers referal code when Juno comes to your city Juno will take only 10.5 % of the money you make from driving. Juno is very big in New York. The more drivers in your area sign up for Juno the faster it spreads to your city. Because if drivers join then riders will join. In other words if you build it they will come.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Juno sold out in NYC to Gett and renigged on all the equity shares drivers were supposed to have. Juno aint leaving NYC anytime soon, I had signed up nearly 2 years ago, it aint happening and if it does Oklahoma City aint gonna be one of the next, or probably even top 20, cities it will go to.


----------



## Gotta run (Mar 13, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Juno sold out in NYC to Gett and renigged on all the equity shares drivers were supposed to have. Juno aint leaving NYC anytime soon, I had signed up nearly 2 years ago, it aint happening and if it does Oklahoma City aint gonna be one of the next, or probably even top 20, cities it will go to.


I had forgotten Juno had done such a thing. However if drivers choose to use Juno then riders will choose Juno and Juno will expand its services to those areas where driver and ridership are or have expanded themselves. Juno still takes less from its riders than Uber, right?Juno's software can be used anywhere.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gotta run said:


> I had forgotten Juno had done such a thing. However if drivers choose to use Juno then riders will choose Juno and Juno will expand its services to those areas where driver and ridership are or have expanded themselves. Juno still takes less from its riders than Uber, right?Juno's software can be used anywhere.


Marketing is there big expense. If it were easy to take on Uber and Lyft nationally, there would be 20+ rideshare options in every market in the country.

RideAustin did fantastic when Lyft and Uber left Austin Texas. When they returned, RA lost 70% of their ridership, dropped their rates to the same as Uber and is currently laying off almost all staff except non-essential to keep it running.

Its a tough industry to get into and those two got the duopoly on it. Sure you can cop and paste an app to work in other regions, but how will they take market share away from Uber and Lyft? Not with hopes and dreams. And that ability to take market share away will costs millions on an ongoing basis, which means they will have to take as much or more. As much as Uber takes they are still in the red.

I dont know if Juno is also in the red but im willing to wager they are or barely out of it and thats just running in NYC.

JUNO isnt going to be thenwhite knight that saves you from Uber hell, sorry to say.


----------



## Gotta run (Mar 13, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Marketing is there big expense. If it were easy to take on Uber and Lyft nationally, there would be 20+ rideshare options in every market in the country.
> 
> RideAustin did fantastic when Lyft and Uber left Austin Texas. When they returned, RA lost 70% of their ridership, dropped their rates to the same as Uber and is currently laying off almost all staff except non-essential to keep it running.
> 
> ...


By cut and paste an app you mean use the app in an area where it is not heavily used?


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm ex-juno driver. You lucky that didnt have chance. Scum company. Be aware and tell others.
Good for riders, bad for drivers. Uber forum nyc support and show my words. Check out!!!!



steveK2016 said:


> Juno sold out in NYC to Gett and renigged on all the equity shares drivers were supposed to have. Juno aint leaving NYC anytime soon, I had signed up nearly 2 years ago, it aint happening and if it does Oklahoma City aint gonna be one of the next, or probably even top 20, cities it will go to.


Juno will "expand" to bankruptcy


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Juno sold out in NYC to Gett and renigged on all the equity shares drivers were supposed to have. Juno aint leaving NYC anytime soon, I had signed up nearly 2 years ago, it aint happening and if it does Oklahoma City aint gonna be one of the next, or probably even top 20, cities it will go to.[/QUOTE. !!


its never happen!!!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Drivers joining don't mean riders will join. Riders are already very comfortable with Uber and Lyft especially with up front pricing. There's nothing in it for riders to switch to an app with less drivers unless it's always cheaper for them or you provide champagne.


----------

